# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیدا کردن رمز SA در SQL server

## SReza1

خوب فرض کنیم یه apllication داریم که در کد اون از طربق SA به sql server وصل میشه! خوب source رو هم نداریم! راهی هست که هنکام اتصال برنامه جایی رو بخونیم و رمز SA رو بشناسیم؟ :?  :shock:

----------


## Abbas Arizi

از توی خود SQL Server که به این سادگی امکان پذیر نیست. چون پسوردها رمزنگاری میشوند.

----------


## SReza1

منظورم خوندن conection string بود!! از روی port که به server ارسال میشه!

----------


## hmm

:shock: 
مگه میشه

----------


## SReza1

خوب معلومه که میشه!

----------


## houtanal

> از توی خود SQL Server که به این سادگی امکان پذیر نیست. چون پسوردها رمزنگاری میشوند.


درست است اما نرم افزارهایی برای دیکود کردن آن وجود دارد



> از روی port که به server ارسال میشه!


از راه sniff کردن پکت های ارسالی می توان این کار را انجام داد
علاوه بر راه های فوق از طریق Brute force نیز می توان این کار  انجام داد
اکثر SQl server های نصب شده در ایران دارای ایمنی بالایی نیستند به طوری که با یک جستجوی ساده می توان اکسپلویت های مربوطه را پیدا کرد و به کل سیستم دستیابی پیدا نمود

از این نرم افزار حتما استفاده نمایید
http://www.nextgenss.com/squirrelsql.htm
این هم برای چک کردن پسورد ها
http://www.nextgenss.com/sqlcrack.htm
or u can try Forcesql

----------


## turk_programmer

برنامه های خوبی هستن . فقط بدیش اینه که باید با System Admin به سرور کانکت بشی که بتونی پسورد های hash شده رو ببینی.
اگه میشد با یه user  محدود شده یا db_owner یکی از DB ها هم باهاش کار کرد خیلی خوب بود!!!! :twisted:  8)

----------


## Inprise

*<span dir=ltr>Some postes are Deleted 'cuz of Warez related or offensive content , Friends plz do not post Script-kiddie-ish things , i' ould erase them however</span>*

----------


## leilir

اگر میشه راه حل دستیابی به رمز SA را بدون اینکه لازم به دونستن رمز Admin شبکه باشه برای من بنویسید (بصورت ساده)و اینکه چه جوری میشه جولوی اینکار را گرفت. اگر رمز Admin شبکه را بدونیم چطور؟
از اون سایتهایی که معرفی شده نتونستم استفاده بکنم.

----------

